# Please help. Worst art block of my life.



## CorbolArts (Jun 28, 2015)

So I don't know what to expect from here, but what the heck. So, basically I'm going through the worst art block of my life and I want to quit so bad, but I know this is such an important part of my life, I just can't let it go. It's complicated. I feel like I haven't improved for the past year at all. I see so many flaws in my work and I haven't been satisfied with anything since about 3 years ago. I don't know. I feel like any practice I do, no matter how much I do, gets me no where. I cry almost if not every night. I feel like I can't do anything good anymore. And whenever I try to learn something new, my brain takes over and keeps me drawing the same old ways I always do. I can't learn anything. I feel like crap and just want to throw everything away. I don't know what to do. Maybe I wasn't meant to be an artist. I'm just so upset and disappointed in myself and everything I've done. I don't know where to turn to.

**On a side note.
I'm currently 16. I started my art journey drawing anime about 6 years ago and I feel like it was the worst mistake of my life. I hate anime style drawing to its core and swore never to do it again. It's held me back so much. And now that I've been trying to stray away from drawing anime, I can't create anything original. Everything I draw, I can see traces of anime in it and I just want to break down. Everything I do. I try so hard to change, but nothing I try seems to be working. Thank you if you took time to read this.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

First of all, Welcome! 

I am going to try my hardest to help, and I'm sure others on this forum will do the same. 
I know we have all experienced blocks, I know I do way too often. If you were drawing anime for 6 years, then I am going to take it on faith, that you're a pretty da*n good artist. With that being said.....pop a squat, clear your mind, and draw whatever the heck u want to. Stick figures, snoopy, skulls, hello kitty....you get the idea. 

I am curious though...if u hate anime....why have u been drawing it for so long? Can I assume you liked it at one time?


----------



## CorbolArts (Jun 28, 2015)

leighann said:


> First of all, Welcome!
> 
> I am going to try my hardest to help, and I'm sure others on this forum will do the same.
> I know we have all experienced blocks, I know I do way too often. If you were drawing anime for 6 years, then I am going to take it on faith, that you're a pretty da*n good artist. With that being said.....pop a squat, clear your mind, and draw whatever the heck u want to. Stick figures, snoopy, skulls, hello kitty....you get the idea.
> ...


It was when I was much younger. And lol I haven't for 6 years. But I started drawing serious anime at 10. But as I got older, I began to notice how clique it was and I wanted to be different. I wanted to try something fresh, and I never wanted to go back after that. And thank you for your reply. It means a lot to me that someone is there to talk to. No one I know in my family or friends understands me. And it doesn't help that my sister has been telling me to quit drawing since she thinks I'm a cry baby for crying over things like this. But its too important to me.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Corbol. My suggestion would be to get into an art class. There you would be assigned projects and it might give you a different slant on your art style. It might also help to change the medium you use, if you use graphite try water colors or something else. Just an idea.


----------



## CorbolArts (Jun 28, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Welcome to the forum Corbol. My suggestion would be to get into an art class. There you would be assigned projects and it might give you a different slant on your art style. It might also help to change the medium you use, if you use graphite try water colors or something else. Just an idea.


I will try. Thank you.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

CorbolArts said:


> So, basically I'm going through the worst art block of my life and I want to quit so bad, but I know this is such an important part of my life, I just can't let it go.
> 
> I'm currently 16


#1 - Welcome to the forum... Great to have you here

#2 - I mean no offense by this.. but you are only 16.. be patient with yourself.

#3 - Whatever you do.. don't quit. Tough times come.. but if you quit you will never get ahead. You are probably a pretty good artist or you wouldn't have stuck with it for 6 years at such an early age! 

The very fact that you realize this is an important part of your life is the best reason not to quit. That Doesn't mean you shouldn't take a break.. refresh yourself. Get out and do something else for a bit. Come back when you feel a bit refreshed.

I disagree with Terry on one point (Very rarely do we disagree). I don't think you should take a class (*at this point*). Why? Sounds like you are already putting a lot of pressure on yourself.. and a class will generally put more pressure on you and force you to do works.. even if you don't want to. The result (in my opinion) could be disastrous. At best you probably wouldn't do well.. at worst you could end up getting frustrated and quit altogether.

Down the road.. when you're hungry again.. a class would be a huge benefit. For now.. If I was you I would do as Terry suggested and get some variety in your artwork. Don't worry if it's "good" (in the eye of the beholder) or not. A great exercise with NO pressure would be to just doodle. The sloppier the better.. Just have fun! When you do that.. you WILL see your art improve by leaps and bounds.

Again.. Just My Opinion...

D


----------



## CorbolArts (Jun 28, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> #1 - Welcome to the forum... Great to have you here
> 
> #2 - I mean no offense by this.. but you are only 16.. be patient with yourself.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. Your words are very encouraging. I really appreciate it. c':


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Yes!!! Play with a different medium. Art is my stress reliever, which is how it should be. I like to get on YouTube and watch tutorials for other mediums, in case I want to try them out. I'm playing...and I use that term literally...with watercolors right now. They are fun, but I am still a super novice, and may be for a while. 

Hang in there


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

David is right, I didn't think about the stress that an art class would give you. I'm very new to art (started a year ago) and haven't had any burn out yet with it so keep that in mind with my advice.

Perhaps you could upload some pictures to the forum? This group is very helpful in critiquing work and giving advice.


----------



## CorbolArts (Jun 28, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> David is right, I didn't think about the stress that an art class would give you. I'm very new to art (started a year ago) and haven't had any burn out yet with it so keep that in mind with my advice.
> 
> Perhaps you could upload some pictures to the forum? This group is very helpful in critiquing work and giving advice.


I will soon. Thank you.


----------



## Mark Lane (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey pal, I'm 54 years old and went thru what you're going thru and gave up painting and drawing completely and got into music instead, played around with that for a couple of decades and several musical instruments (a shedful!) later I decided to try art again. I like Daves (Bushcraft, but he don't mind being called by his first name...or if he does he hasn't said anything to me yet HaHa) suggestion about just scribbling. You know what, it's the best thing! Start off with a 0.05 pen and just loosely scribble a scene or portrait from the TV (maybe a film you like) or iPad then bold it over with a 0.5, honestly I love it!
https://500px.com/photo/112900225/lines-of-wisdom-by-mark-?from=user_library
This is the result of a portrait I found while browsing some googled photographs and I thought Wow, I must draw her! So I just scribbled like a mad thing and oddly enough all the bits fell into place, granted it helped she had a lot of wrinkles, but I am addicted to just scribbley sketching now! 

Try it, pal, I am sure you will enjoy it. All the best.

Ps, don't worry about having a good cry. Do it myself sometimes ;-) you feel a lot better afterwards.


----------



## CorbolArts (Jun 28, 2015)

Mark Lane said:


> Hey pal, I'm 54 years old and went thru what you're going thru and gave up painting and drawing completely and got into music instead, played around with that for a couple of decades and several musical instruments (a shedful!) later I decided to try art again. I like Daves (Bushcraft, but he don't mind being called by his first name...or if he does he hasn't said anything to me yet HaHa) suggestion about just scribbling. You know what, it's the best thing! Start off with a 0.05 pen and just loosely scribble a scene or portrait from the TV (maybe a film you like) or iPad then bold it over with a 0.5, honestly I love it!
> https://500px.com/photo/112900225/lines-of-wisdom-by-mark-?from=user_library
> This is the result of a portrait I found while browsing some googled photographs and I thought Wow, I must draw her! So I just scribbled like a mad thing and oddly enough all the bits fell into place, granted it helped she had a lot of wrinkles, but I am addicted to just scribbley sketching now!
> 
> ...


Thank you Mark. I think I should take a break from everything for now. Maybe Just a month. But I'll definitely try it when I continue.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Even if u are taking a break, feel free to jump on here and chat, or vent, or just check out what everyone else is doing. Don't be a stranger


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Do hang in there hun, your heart is set on art so no matter how hard you try you won't leave it. Just get some cheap "how to" books at a second hand bookstore, do the exercises, and as others have said, play with different mediums and tools. Go around your neighborhood and just sketch everything you see, in your house too. Most importantly, give yourself a break, have fun with it.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Take a break.. but while you are away from it all.. draw  You will appreciate what happens. What I mean is.. you are officially NOT drawing.. so now there's no pressure.. So it doesn't matter what things look like.. just draw  It's in your blood.. 

D


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

16... Jeeze. But I've been at your point many times. Just went thru one as a matter of fact cuz I'm a pro. A paint whore who pays my bills by painting & have to paint based upon not only what I like but what may sell. Not easy. So a few inputs from a geezer:
When you get tired of samol-samol, CHANGE! There are so many different materials out there! So many ways to image. I've painted with all of the fine arts stuff. Automotives. Sculpted with clays, foams, epoxies, concrete. You name it. After a while its nice to just shift to a totally different thing. Go thru the works of others & see what gets your attention & then figure out sumthin new. Get wierd. Get loose. Throw out all expected, normal ideas & be YOU! You can't fail, only learn & grow. You've got a pooter so use it to research new ideas. When you find sumthin you wanna do & need inputs on how, ask.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

*Whut I meeen...*

Get weerd.


----------



## OrangeAnalytic (Jun 7, 2015)

If you are 16 and in school you may want to take art classes all throughout high school. Art classes are sought out by students who want a break from solid academic stress scheduling. I think Terry is right in that it will put you on the same path as like minded people doing stuff that is of interest. You may want to form a career around being able to perform as an artist or not. The carryover can be a big plus in applied art fields where know-how and understanding art/broad spectrum comes in handy, art appreciation is a "soul thing" and good for your health/well being. Trust me, I'm 63 and have been blocked for quite a spell.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

CorbolArts said:


> So I don't know what to expect from here, but what the heck. So, basically I'm going through the worst art block of my life and I want to quit so bad, but I know this is such an important part of my life, I just can't let it go. It's complicated. I feel like I haven't improved for the past year at all. I see so many flaws in my work and I haven't been satisfied with anything since about 3 years ago. I don't know. I feel like any practice I do, no matter how much I do, gets me no where. I cry almost if not every night. I feel like I can't do anything good anymore. And whenever I try to learn something new, my brain takes over and keeps me drawing the same old ways I always do. I can't learn anything. I feel like crap and just want to throw everything away. I don't know what to do. Maybe I wasn't meant to be an artist. I'm just so upset and disappointed in myself and everything I've done. I don't know where to turn to.
> 
> **On a side note.
> I'm currently 16. I started my art journey drawing anime about 6 years ago and I feel like it was the worst mistake of my life. I hate anime style drawing to its core and swore never to do it again. It's held me back so much. And now that I've been trying to stray away from drawing anime, I can't create anything original. Everything I draw, I can see traces of anime in it and I just want to break down. Everything I do. I try so hard to change, but nothing I try seems to be working. Thank you if you took time to read this.


I really hate anime also but I would love to see some of your work if you could start a gallery.
You've been doing art for 10 years. Run with the style you've developed. Don't fight it. 
Now Try something for me. First get a picture of someone famous and a simple line drawing. Now close your eyes. Imagine what your next piece is going to look like. Now open your eyes but don't start drawing on your piece yet.
Take the picture of the famous person turn it upside down and draw it that way. After your done turn your drawing around and look at it. See what you have. 
Now get another piece of paper, put the simple Line drawing in front of you and focus on it. Do not look down at your drawing. Now focus you eye at the bottom left corner of the line drawing and start following the line with your eye to the top as you do this, draw what you are looking at with your hand. Do not ever look at your drawing until you are completed. When you are done. Look and see what you have. It will be a very fine abstract. 
Now you are ready to draw the picture you have imagined. Go nuts and remember don't fight it. 

Art books can get expensive so when I hear of young artists in your dilemma I like to search the web for free alternatives. These are exorcises from a book by Betty Edwards. A master art teacher. She gets heavily into the psychology of art. The book is call Drawing on the right side of the brain. It is required reading at most university level art schools. I own a copy in my library. 
here's a link to check it out. 
http://oldmountainart.com/drawing-on-the-right-side-of-the-brain-part-1-upside-down-drawing/


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey there!

As someone who got neckdeep into anime as well and had a hard time unlearning it and all it's typical ways, I can promise you; it's definitely not impossible.
It takes dedication and time, lots of it too, but as David already mention; sixteen is quite young. Not in a bad way, but in the sense that you have so much time ahead of you, time in which you can learn all sorts of crazy stuff. And I think that is the best course of action. Just head into a new direction. 

I can completely understand your frustration. Those points where you feel stuck are the absolute worst, but perhaps they can be the perfect moment to start with a clean slate. 
If you want to get rid of the manga-influences very badly, focussing on realism could help. That's the way I did it. Things like limiting yourself to shading, no lines, working with stuff like charcoal or paint and maybe just drawing completely different things can just be what you need.

But most of all; don't beat yourself up about it dear. Please don't. Trust me when I say that will get you nowhere. It's okay to be stuck. It's okay if things don't go quite as fast as you'd like them to. One hundred drawings that still have manga in them are always better than zero drawings that have, well, nothing in them.
If I can go from manga to realism in the span of roughly three years(from completely manga, to realism I'm actually proud of, that is), you can definitely do it to.


----------



## MultiDaxio (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi there. I don't know if this thread is outdated or not. But I want you to know that I have the same problem and I know your pain. Let's keep it together  The drawing block is the worst that can happen


----------

